
10 Favorite Mars Novels - Kim Stanley Robinson - rfreytag
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-flight/my-10-favorite-mars-novels
======
pasbesoin
It's only mentioned because the publisher has teamed it up with "The Sands of
Mars" in a double novel volume, but I've very much enjoyed Clarke's "The City
and the Stars". I've been struck by its prescience, particularly given it was
written in the late 40's / early 50's. Amongst other things: Immersive,
virtual reality gaming as a major passtime and social venue. Crystalline data
storage (think holographic storage).

The inward nature of fear and self-absorption, and the need for society to
have its outliers. The new and novel as the source of renewal.

Upon reflection, one might consider the latter portion of my last sentence
almost a pun. I'm often prone to consider "science fiction" to be research and
requirements gathering for modern society's progress. Its authors sit at the
leading edge, taking in what's new and looking forward.

~~~
rfreytag
There are quite a few cases where 'speculative fiction' authors have been
invited into DoD commitees to provide a fresh perspective.

